# !!!Fernita ya ingresó al club de los 4.000!!!



## Mate

Acabo de ver tu post #4.000 y me apuro para ver si llego primero con la felicitación.

*FELICITACIONES, FERNI, POR TUS PRIMEROS 4.000 POSTS*​ 
(Y que siga la producción)​


----------



## Soledad Medina

*Es un honor felicitar a una forera inteligente, culta, cordial y generosa ... a mi admirada Fernita.*
*¡Que cumplas muchos más, querida amiga!*
*Un abrazo*
*Soledad*
*P.D.  Bien, no seré la primera porque Guille se me adelantó, pero no está nada mal este segundo lugar.  
*


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡FELICITACIONES FERNI, YA LOS PRIMEROS 4.000 !!*
*¡Y UN ABRAZOTE DESDE **AQUÍ**!*


----------



## Fernita

¡¡¡Muchísimas gracias, querido Mate!!!!
Es un placer "postear y postear" pero si no me iba a comer alguito me iba a desmayar.

Querida Sole mía: siempre tan amorosa y amable. Mil gracias y muchos cariños para ti (vos). 

Querida Inesita: también te agradezco tus congrats y me encantaron esos "hugs" brillantes. Muchos besos para vos y nos vemos pronto.


----------



## Tampiqueña

*¡Felicidades Fernita!*​ 
*¡4,000 qué bárbara! Y todas y cada una de tus aportaciones inteligentes, amables y generosas.*
*Las felicitaciones que recibas por tus 4,000 posts son un homenaje muy merecido a tus muchas cualidades, espero sinceramente coincidir con más frecuencia contigo porque siempre es interesante.*​ 
*¡Un abrazo!*
*Beatriz/Tampiqueña*​


----------



## Moritzchen

4.000 Fernita? Me parece que voy a tener que ir hasta allá y darte un beso y un abrazo.


----------



## nichec

Encore? 

Oh la la la la.....................

4000, huh? That's nothing, give me 4000000000000000 

Big congratulations from me, dear Fernita, and I love your new avatar


----------



## panjabigator

Parabienes, enhorabuena, estupendo!  Ya seguramente no te puedo confundir con otro forero con un nombre parecido 

Que sigues aportando tu inapreciables posts aquí!


----------



## fsabroso

Fernita:
*
Mis respetos y felicitaciones, y Gracias!* por esa gran ayuda que nos brindas.

Gracias!


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Fernira. Siempre es un gran placer coincidir contigo.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Cecilio

*¡4000 posts ni más ni menos!*

*ENHORABUENA, FERNITA.*​
Siempre amable, atenta y con aportaciones inteligentes e interesantes.

¡Nos seguimos viendo por los foros!


----------



## romarsan

Fernita guapa, no conocía yo esto del "congrats" pero me encanta, porque me da la oportunidad de decirte cuánto me gusta coincidir contigo en el foro. Eres un encanto.

*                     MUCHAS FELICIDADES GUAPA*
*                     UN BESO*
Rosalía


----------



## alexacohen

*Hola Fernita !!!*

*Pues yo no te voy a felicitar:*

*Me felicito a mí misma por tener la suerte de haberte conocido.*
*¡Menudo privilegio!*

*Ale*


----------



## panjabigator

@Alexacohen!

Well put!  Bien dicho!


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Bien, Fernita: enhorabuena por tus 4000 éxitos.

RIU


----------



## heidita

Moritzchen said:


> 4.000 Fernita? Me parece que voy a tener que ir hasta allá y darte un beso y un abrazo.


 
¡¡Bienvenido _al club_, Moritz!!

Todos quisiéramos conocer a la maravillosa Fernita.

Chica, ¿te das cuenta que solo llevas con 4000 un ratito de ná y cuantas felicitaciones llevas? Claro, no sorprende a nadie, ya que eres realmente sabia y siempre dispuesta a ayudar. 

Un abrazo muy fuerte para ti.

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Fernita

*¿Pero qué puedo decirles?*

*Mis queridos Beatriz, Moritz, Nichec, panjabigator, fsabroso, Ant, Cecilio, Rosalía, Alexa, RIU y Heidita:*

*Realmente me siento muy emocionada por todas las felicitaciones que he encontrado esta mañana. Es muy importante para mí que se hayan tomado el tiempo para escribir sus mensajes. Todos y cada uno de ellos me llenan de alegría. Sé que esto es virtual, pero también sé que cuento con amigos a la distancia y no es poca cosa.*
*Con todo mi corazón les digo: ¡¡¡Muchas gracias!!!*

*Les cuento que, a veces, cuando veo que alguien está desesperado porque no encuentra la traducción que busca, empiezo a revisar mis carpetas, abro cuanto diccionario tengo en mi escritorio y pienso, pienso, pienso... y a veces meto la pata, como nos ha pasado a todos, pero lo más importante, creo yo, es tener siempre*
*esas ganas de ayudar con respeto, como veo que ocurre en WR. *

*¡Todo mi cariño y agradecimiento para ustedes, foreros queridos!*

*Ah... me olvidaba de decirles que ahora con mi nuevo avatar, no habrá confusión posible (al menos para mí ).*

*Thanks to all of you! You make me feel so happy every single day!!!!*
**


----------



## K-Milla

WOW!!! Todo un placer el poder contar con personas de una sabiduría barbara dentro de WR que alegran y dan un alivio a esos días de bloqueo interminable y desesperación al querer traducir algo.

Mil felicidades Fernita querida, un abrazo muy fuerte desde México hasta la Argentina!

Claudia


----------



## Fernita

K-Milla said:


> WOW!!! Todo un placer el poder contar con personas de una sabiduría barbara dentro de WR que alegran y dan un alivio a esos días de bloqueo interminable y desesperación al querer traducir algo.
> 
> Mil felicidades Fernita querida, un abrazo muy fuerte desde México hasta la Argentina!
> 
> Claudia


 

Querida Claudia: mil gracias y te cuento que el abrazo *llegó.* 
Cariños para ti de todo corazón,
Fernita.


----------



## Masood

Well done, Fernita!
A por el quinto millón!

Cheers!
Masood


----------



## Fernita

Masood said:


> Well done, Fernita!
> A por el quinto millón!
> 
> Cheers!
> Masood


Thank you very much for your message, dear Masood!!!!!!!

I hope nobody gets jealous  but I must say that I love British English. That´s why, whenever I can, I read your posts very carefully to brush up my English.
So, thank *you, Masood!!!!!*


----------



## krolaina

Fernita! Que no había visto tu hilo! Mil perdones, mil perdones.

Te mando un FELICIDADES ENORME ( y así me perdonas). Un placer compartir hilos contigo, aunque tendríamos que hacerlo más, eh?

Un abrazote!


----------



## Fernita

krolaina said:


> Fernita! Que no había visto tu hilo! Mil perdones, mil perdones.
> 
> Te mando un FELICIDADES ENORME ( y así me perdonas). Un placer compartir hilos contigo, aunque tendríamos que hacerlo más, eh?
> 
> Un abrazote!


Krolaina: muchísimas gracias y nada de mil perdones!!!  
Yo también te mando un enorme abrazo con todo cariño.
Ya compartiremos muchos hilos más, ¿no?


----------



## argentina84

¡Felicitaciones! 
¡ Y por muchos 4000 más!


----------



## Fernita

argentina84 said:


> ¡Felicitaciones!
> ¡ Y por muchos 4000 más!


Pero thank you very much querida argentina84.
Te mando un abrazo muy grande!
Fernita.


----------



## Trisia

Congrats, Fernita! You're well on your way to becoming one of the "veteran members"  Way to go!

(And nice avatar, too. Now nobody can ever confuse your replies  )

Let's have more of them fern-posts, shall we?


----------



## Fernita

Trisia said:


> Congrats, Fernita! You're well on your way to becoming one of the "veteran members"  Way to go!
> 
> (And nice avatar, too. Now nobody can ever confuse your replies )
> 
> Let's have more of them fern-posts, shall we?


 
Dear Trisia, thank you very very much for your congrats!!!!!!!
And I'm proud of my avatar!!!! I can't help feeling so childish !!!!!
Unbelievable but true!
xxx and ooo,
Fern-ita.


----------



## frida-nc

*Querida Fernita, *

Nada de "favores" esta vez;​
Con admiración (¡que tán aprisa pasaste a otro mil!, respeto por tu gentileza--y cariño también reconociendo lo mucho que he recibido de ti),
*¡¡¡Mil gracias y enhorabuena!!!*​


----------



## Fernita

frida-nc said:


> *Querida Fernita, *​
> 
> 
> Nada de "favores" esta vez;​
> 
> 
> Con admiración (¡que tán aprisa pasaste a otro mil!, respeto por tu gentileza--y cariño también reconociendo lo mucho que he recibido de ti),
> *¡¡¡Mil gracias y enhorabuena!!!*​


Frida, darling, muchísimas gracias por tus palabras y me has hecho reir con eso de los "favores". Creo que ya manejas todo esto como la mejor!!!
Desde Buenos Aires, te mando un beso inmenso y gracias nuevamente,
Fernita.


----------



## aleCcowaN

heidita said:


> ¡¡Bienvenido _al club_, Moritz!!
> 
> Todos quisiéramos conocer a la maravillosa Fernita.
> 
> ...


Yo la conozco y debo confesarles que personalmente es todavía "más mejor", más maravillosa, más gentil, más solidaria, más buena amiga ...más todo.

*¡Un besote y 4000 felicitaciones!*


----------



## Fernita

aleCcowaN said:


> Yo la conozco y debo confesarles que personalmente es todavía "más mejor", más maravillosa, más gentil, más solidaria, más buena amiga ...más todo.
> 
> *¡Un besote y 4000 felicitaciones!*


 
Wowwwwwwwwwww, Ale, qué lindo todo lo que dijiste!!!!!!!
Te agradezco enormemente y estoy muy contenta de verte nuevamente por aquí.

Con todo mi cariño de siempre,
Fernita.

ps/¡¡¡no te pierdas!!!!


----------



## Eugin

¡Ferni!!!! ¡Qué mala amiga que soy que llego tan tarde!!! ¡Es que tienes tantos admiradores que no me dejaron tiempo para escribirte algo!!
Y además, este fin de semana no estuve cerca de una computadora, así que recién ahora puedo ponerme al día... (_falta_ _un iconito de alguien tecleando a 4 manos..._ )

Más que felicitarte, te quiero agradecer por tus constantes ganas de ayudarnos a todos con tus sabias respuestas. Y más que agradecerte, te quiero alentar a que sigas entre nosotros por muuuuuuucho tiempo más!! ¡WR necesita más gente como vos!!!

¡Un beso enorme, Ferni querida !!!


----------



## Fernita

Eugin said:


> ¡Ferni!!!! ¡Qué mala amiga que soy que llego tan tarde!!! ¡Es que tienes tantos admiradores que no me dejaron tiempo para escribirte algo!!
> Y además, este fin de semana no estuve cerca de una computadora, así que recién ahora puedo ponerme al día... (_falta_ _un iconito de alguien tecleando a 4 manos..._ )
> 
> Más que felicitarte, te quiero agradecer por tus constantes ganas de ayudarnos a todos con tus sabias respuestas. Y más que agradecerte, te quiero alentar a que sigas entre nosotros por muuuuuuucho tiempo más!! ¡WR necesita más gente como vos!!!
> 
> ¡Un beso enorme, Ferni querida !!!


 
Querida Euge: muchísimas gracias por agradecerme . Suena de locos, ¿no? 
No te preocupes que nunca es tarde y menos para recibir ¡¡¡un mensaje como el tuyo!!!!
Te mando miles de cariños y nos estamos viendo en los foros.
*¡¡¡¡¡ME ENCANTÓ EL LINK!!!!!!!!*

PS/Trato de estar aquí lo más que puedo porque me encanta en todo sentido, se ayuda, se aprende, nos divertimos, investigamos, y sobre todo, hay ¡muy buena onda!


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola, Fernita. Llego tarde como siempre, pero *¨Nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena y me deja entrar¨*. Te deseo muchas felicitaciones por tus 4000 posts y espero que sigas por aquí ayudando al prójimo. Para mi es un placer compartir contigo y espero seguir coincidiendo contigo en los posts para aprender juntos.
Un beso y muchas flores para ti.
Sinceramente.
Cubanboy.


----------



## Fernita

Cubanboy said:


> Hola, Fernita. Llego tarde como siempre, pero *¨Nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena y me deja entrar¨*. Te deseo muchas felicitaciones por tus 4000 posts y espero que sigas por aquí ayudando al prójimo. Para mi es un placer compartir contigo y espero seguir coincidiendo contigo en los posts para aprender juntos.
> Un beso y muchas flores para ti.
> Sinceramente.
> Cubanboy.


 
Querido Cubanboy: muchas gracias por tu felicitaciones. Para mí es un placer compartir contigo, así que estamos empatados.
Te mando muchos cariños desde Buenos Aires y nos estamos viendo en los foros.
Fernita.


----------



## quietdandelion

I finally found it! Fernita dear.
The thread dedicated to you.
Congratulations! ...

Until now, I didn't know you're famous as well as populous.

Here is my humble hug and love!

Congratulations and be happy every second,

QD


----------



## Fernita

quietdandelion said:


> I finally found it! Fernita dear.
> The thread dedicated to you.
> Congratulations! ...
> 
> Until now, I didn't know you're famous as well as populous.
> 
> Here is my humble hug and love!
> 
> Congratulations and be happy every second,
> 
> QD


 
*Oh, how nice of you! Thank you very much!!!! **That's exactly what I've been trying to do since I was born: to be happy every second. *
*I send you lots of kisses and hugs!*


----------



## fenixpollo

Fernie,

Just wanted to swoop in and say *thanks*.  We're all so grateful for your gorgeous attitude and your prolific contribution to the forum. 

*Happy 4th Postiversary!*


----------



## Fernita

fenixpollo said:


> Fernie,
> 
> Just wanted to swoop in and say *thanks*. We're all so grateful for your gorgeous attitude and your prolific contribution to the forum.
> 
> *Happy 4th Postiversary!*


 

Dear Pollo, thank you very much indeed!!!! Your message means a lot to me! 

I send a huge hug!
Fernita


----------



## Eva Maria

Más que querida Fernita,
 
¿OTRA VEZ de cuerpo presente en la Congrats Page? ¿Estás clonada a la Dolly, duplicada, eres gemela, melliza, siamesa, trilliza, cuatrilliza, quintilliza, sextilliza, o qué? 

Eres la bondad y la amabilidad del foro, ya lo sabes! Además de una “maîtresse à penser” y una “lletraferida” (“letraherida” = “amante de la literatura”; ¡tu avatar-cálamo lo dice todo!)

Nunca fue tan cierto el dicho: 

Tanto monta, monta tanto, Fernita como Fernanda! Jijijijijijijijiji!

Muchísimos besos! (Ya debes de tener las mejillas desgastadas de tantos besos como te damos en WR)

Eva Maria


----------



## Fernita

Eva Maria said:


> Más que querida Fernita,
> 
> ¿OTRA VEZ de cuerpo presente en la Congrats Page? ¿Estás clonada a la Dolly, duplicada, eres gemela, melliza, siamesa, trilliza, cuatrilliza, quintilliza, sextilliza, o qué?
> 
> Eres la bondad y la amabilidad del foro, ya lo sabes! Además de una “maîtresse à penser” y una “lletraferida” (“letraherida” = “amante de la literatura”; ¡tu avatar-cálamo lo dice todo!)
> 
> Nunca fue tan cierto el dicho:
> 
> Tanto monta, monta tanto, Fernita como Fernanda! Jijijijijijijijiji!
> 
> Muchísimos besos! (Ya debes de tener las mejillas desgastadas de tantos besos como te damos en WR)
> 
> Eva Maria


 
Querida Eva: te agradezco muchísimo todas esas palabras tan lindas que me has dicho. Eres demasiado amable. 
Y también me has hecho reir con lo de Dolly!
¡Te mando un abrazo gigante gigante con todo mi cariño!
Fernita (con mi nuevo avatar )


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Fernita, *

*espero que no estés enfadada conmigo por haberme "despertado" tan tarde... ¡pero menudas últimas semanas he tenido!*

*Déjame, pues, que, si bien tarde, te mande un abrazo enorme desde mi montañita de Montjuïc y, por extensión, desde esta ciudad cuya mar hoy estaba llena de veleros e iluminada con un bellísimo sol veraniego en pleno otoño.*

*Así, un saludo y mil besos desde los buenos aires de Barcelona (con veleros, sol y MESSI) a Buenos Aires Buenos Aires,*

*TPS *


----------



## Fernita

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> *Fernita, *
> 
> *espero que no estés enfadada conmigo por haberme "despertado" tan tarde... ¡pero menudas últimas semanas he tenido!*
> 
> *Déjame, pues, que, si bien tarde, te mande un abrazo enorme desde mi montañita de Montjuïc y, por extensión, desde esta ciudad cuya mar hoy estaba llena de veleros e iluminada con un bellísimo sol veraniego en pleno otoño.*
> 
> *Así, un saludo y mil besos desde los buenos aires de Barcelona (con veleros, sol y MESSI) a Buenos Aires Buenos Aires,*
> 
> *TPS *


 
Pero querida TPS:¡Cómo me voy a enfadar contigo! Te agradezco el saludo y los mil besos. ¡Qué maravilla tu descripción de la ciudad!
Yo también te mando mis cariños desde una Buenos Aires soleada, fresca, y cuya primavera se está haciendo desear como nunca.
No sé si sabrás, pero ahora los argentinos estamos atentos al Mundial de rugby y vamos muy bien. Hemos pasado a semifinales. 
Me has reir con eso de "y MESSI". 
Más besos para ti y gracias nuevamente.
Fernita.


----------



## loladamore

Mi queridísima Fernita:

No quiero que pienses que el hecho de que haya llegado tan tarde a tu festejo signifique que mis *congratulations!!!* sean menos sentidas...
Te hice un pastelito para festejarte y para agradecerte tus mensajes tan certeros y tan lindos.

¡¡4000 besotes!!


----------



## Cristina Moreno

!!!!MIL FELICITACIONES QUERIDA FERNITA!!!!

Te agredezco mucho todo, y es un inmenso honor haber conocido a una mujer tan amable y tan inteligente como tú. Te admiro enormemente, no sólo para tu brillantez, pero también para tu gran corazón. 

Te mando todos mis cariños y miles de besos desde aquí.
De nuevo, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
Bisous
D


----------



## Dudu678

Hola.

Salud.

Ciao.


----------



## Fernita

Dear Lola, yo sé que tus felicitaciones son sinceras. Te lo agradezco muchísimo y ¡muy rico el pastel! Te mando todo mi cariño, como siempre.

Hola Cristina: muchísimas gracias por tus palabras. Muchos besos para ti y cuídate mucho. Tan joven y tan entusiasta por aprender. Yo te felicito a ti.

Querido Dudu: ¡gracias por tu saludo! Es un placer compartir contigo este espacio virtual. Con todo cariño, te saludo desde BA.

Aprovecho este momento, para agradecer a todos y a cada uno de ustedes por tanta demostración de afecto, que finalmente es lo que cuenta.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola Fernita,

Batiendo mi propio récord de tardanza, llego a la fiesta ya para cerrar las puertas y correr las cortinas... Aún así te ofrezco mis disculpas por la demora y mis sinceras felicitaciones por haber pasado con mucho los 4k (los primeros de muchos que vendrán). ¡Felicitaciones también por el carisma y por contribuir a que los foros se sientan como estar en casa!

Un fuerte abrazo,


----------



## totor

*¿cómo es eso? ¿fernita llegó a los 4000 y yo recién me entero?*

*¡¡¡felices 4347, fernita!!!*​


----------



## alacant

Fernita, it's always a pleasure to meet you and enjoy the fruits of your intelligence.

Congratulations, Alacant


----------



## Fernita

*Querido Erasmo: muchísimas gracias por tu mensaje. Todavía no puedo creer tanto afecto en un espacio virtual. Creo que son todos "demasiado amables" conmigo. ¡Te mando un gran cariño!*

*Querido Totor: muchas gracias por tus felicitaciones y fue un placer verte otra vez. ¡Lástima que te fuiste tan pronto! ¡Muchos cariños para vos!*

*Dear Alacant, thank you very much for your kind message! *
*I send you a big hug!!!*
*And thanks for the beautiful picture you've sent me!!!!*

*¡Sinceramente, les agradezco a todos sus preciosos mensajes!*

Fernita y mi nuevo avatar.

ps/ no estoy en mi computadora ni el foro porque no tengo internet desde hace varios días, pero no podía dejar de agradecerles a todos.


----------



## totor

Fernita said:


> *Querido Totor: muchas gracias por tus felicitaciones y fue un placer verte otra vez. ¡Lástima que te fuiste tan pronto! ¡Muchos cariños para vos!*



¡pero volveré!


----------



## YaniraTfe

Estimada Fernita:

El día 4 de agosto, conociéndote apenas, sentí la necesidad de felicitarte por tus 3000 posts, tan solo porque me había gustado lo poco que había leído, e intuía que detrás de ello había alguien muy especial.

Hoy, 77 días más tarde, tengo el honor de volver a darte la enhorabuena, pero esta vez por tus 4000, y a sabiendas de que no me había equivocado ni un ápice contigo.

Gracias por estar ahí! 

Con cariño,

Yanira Rainbow


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡¡¡Pero muchísimas gracias, Yanira!!!!!!* Este foro no deja de sorprenderme con mensajes como el tuyo.
Un sincero cariño para ti y estaré atenta para cuando llegues a tus primeros1000... falta poquito.

Y a vos Totor, espero que la próxima sea un poquito más tarde así puedo llegar en horario como corresponde. 

Nuevamente quiero agradecer a todos los foreros por sus mensajes. Y finalmente me lo tendré que creer!!!!!!
¡Mi cariño para todos!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Enhorabuena *Fernita*, ya no sé si felicitarte por los 4000 o si me adelanto por los 5000...

¡Siempre me alegra leerte!


----------



## Fernita

Víctor Pérez said:


> Enhorabuena *Fernita*, ya no sé si felicitarte por los 4000 o si me adelanto por los 5000...
> 
> ¡Siempre me alegra leerte!


 
Mil gracias, Víctor. Tanto tiempo que no nos veíamos. Es una alegría enorme que hayas aparecido y todavía a tiempo para los 4000. 
Te mando muchísimos cariños,
Fernita.

ps/ ni se te ocurra pensar que con este saludo tan precioso, ya has cumplido para cuando llegue a los 5000.


----------



## SDLX Master

*OMG, ¡4k Posts!*
*¡4,000 Felicitaciones Fernita! No dejes de seguir junto a todos nosotros, y que vengan varios miles más.*
*Kiss, kiss *​


----------



## silvia fernanda

Muchas felicidades , querida Fernita.
Cariños.
Silvia


----------



## silvia fernanda

_*Felicidades Freni!!!!!*_

*silvia*


----------



## Fernita

SDLX Master said:


> *OMG, ¡4k Posts!*
> 
> *¡4,000 Felicitaciones Fernita! No dejes de seguir junto a todos nosotros, y que vengan varios miles más.*
> 
> *Kiss, kiss *​


 
¡Pero qué linda sorpresa me has dado! *¡¡¡MIL GRACIAS!!!!!* Needless to say, trataré de seguir aportando y aprendiendo a la vez. 
Muchos cariños para ti and thanks again!
I send you a huge hug!

ps/ si este hilo sigue, llegaré a los 5000 agradeciendo por los 4000.
¡Es un honor para mí recibir tantos mensajes! Thanks, thanks, thanks...and thanks!


----------



## Jaén

Y por fin llegó "la oveja descarriada"!

Yo no tengo perdón de Dios  (ya casi llegas a los 5 mil!!)

Pero no te creas que por llegar tarde (una gran característica mía  ) mis saludos son menos sinceros!

Pero sólo se me ocurre decirte: Muchas gracias por darnos la oportunidad de aprender contigo!

Eres una gran amiga y colaboradora. Continúa así!

Besos!

Alberto.


----------



## Fernita

*Querida Silvia:* como te dije en el PM, te agradezco muchísimo tus felicitaciones y *¡¡¡¡¡quiero que todos sepan lo amable que eres!!!!!!!!!*
*Un gran cariño para ti.*

*Pero mi queridísmo Alberto: me parece fantástico que aparezcas tarde. Sé perfectamente que tus felicitaciones son absolutamente sinceras y las aprecio enormemente. ¡¡¡Te agradezco muchísimo!!!*
*Yo también soy medio despistada... no problem!*
*Espero que sigamos coincidiendo o no, pero que sigamos aportando todo lo que podamos.*
*Un abrazo grandote y lleno de cariño,*
*Fernita.*


----------

